# Please Help Decided



## raphtime (Apr 1, 2007)

Ok This guy wants to Trade me for my 06 Gto Rims for his 04 rims with a Superchip Programmer and A NOS Purse Kit........ Should I Make the trade.....


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Assuming his rims are stock 17's, I wouldn't. But that's a dicision for you to make.


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

raphtime said:


> Ok This guy wants to Trade me for my 06 Gto Rims for his 04 rims with a Superchip Programmer and A NOS *Purse *Kit........ Should I Make the trade.....


Don't do it! besides what do you need a purse kit for anyway j/k. The 17's are ugly IMO. Superchips FTL. You could pick up a purge kit pretty cheap.


----------



## raphtime (Apr 1, 2007)

haha thanks alot because I was about to do it n the morning...


----------

